# BAMMA 11: Marshman vs. Foupa-Pokam



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Date: December 1, 2012
Venue: National Indoor Arena
Location: Birmingham, England
Fight Card-
Light Heavyweight: Thomas Denham	vs. Mike Neun 
Welterweight: Jonathan Bilton	vs. Leon Edwards 
Bantamweight: Dawid Farycki	vs. Brian Creighton 
Middleweight: Ben Constatine	vs. Yannick Bahati 
Featherweight: Andrew Fisher	vs. Paul Reed 
Lightweight: Marc Allen	vs. Kyle Redfearn 
Lightweight: Jeremy Petley	vs. Richie Downes 
Bantamweight: James Doolan	vs. Spencer Hewitt 
Light Heavyweight: Marcin Lazarz	vs. Sam Mensah 
Light Heavyweight: Kevin Thompson	vs. Max Nunes
British Lightweight Champion: Steve Ray vs. Dale Hardiman 
British Welterweight Champion: Warren Kee vs. Tom Breese 
Middleweight: Alex Reid	vs. Sam Boo 
Middleweight: Jack Marshman	vs. Xavier Foupa-Pokam


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Professor X hasnt got it anymore...he is totally shot. Pointless.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bah!

I don't want to sound like a broken record because i really love and respect what BAMMA are doing but, man this card is shite compared with what we were getting from BAMMA 12-18 months ago.

My favourite fight on the card (Jason Jones-Linton Vassell) has been pulled and including the Main Event i can only recognise 7 names.

I hope the Channel 5 deal proves lucrative in the long run but at the moment it looks like the money's gone.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

UFC taking Mills, Manuwa and Tom Watson really hasn't helped BAMMA. And bringing in Alex Reid really doesn't excite me, Pokam is so frustratingly inconsistant, he shouldn't be headlining. Marshman finishes him in the 1st.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel awful for wanting to see Alex Reid fight  Funny that after all the shit last time, he actually did steal Bad Arse Barrett's job haha.

I feel like it's my duty as an MMA fan to watch this though. Especially since it's not shitty UCMMA aswell.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

see if Reid can get an unscripted win this time round


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does that mean?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> see if Reid can get an unscripted win this time round


You reckon it was a fix? I laughed when they called out the records. They actually tried to sell a fight on primetime where a 3-6 guy was fighting a 8-9 CBB winner haha.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I thought it was a fix, Tom Watson thought it was a fix, many MMA fighters were up in arms on Twitter about it.

It just didn't look right at all once the fight started, the fact they staged an arguement/face-off in the street weeks before the fight (coincidentally caught by a tabloid photographer) was pathetic.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> I thought it was a fix, Tom Watson thought it was a fix, many MMA fighters were up in arms on Twitter about it.
> 
> It just didn't look right at all once the fight started, the fact they staged an arguement/face-off in the street weeks before the fight (coincidentally caught by a tabloid photographer) was pathetic.


I thought it was just taken on a camera phone. I know Jason brought guys with him when he called Reid out the first time. I cant imagine MMA really ever being a fix. Also, with Jason having next to know job now, I dont get what he had to gain from it. Now Reid has his job and any sort of stock that could have been gained.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It just looked like a poorly choreographed MMA fight, it may have been the opponents lack of skill, I don't know...but it looked.....awful!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Some MMA fights are good blockbusters and others are complete busts. That is how this business works, you have the good and bad. BAMMA is no different then any other promotions with flaws.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Its not really there fault, trying to build a organisation that can keep there best fighters in the UK is hard.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish Dave O'Donnell would just fuk right off. He makes me not want to watch UK MMA. It's really simple as to what they need to do to make it a watchable shot. Get rid of stupid as fuk UK1 matches, because this is an MMA show not kickboxing, get rid of the clueless and amature commentators who explain what MMA is every episode, and get better staff in general. Import some MMA guys. I see UFC refs in things like KSW all the time, so why can't the UK get some over? Lastly, match the fights better. It's such a boring mix they get. Put heavy handed strikers with other heavy handed strikers, and stop pretending to us that someone is awesome when they arent because it's a joke. I sometimes try to get through Cage Fighter and see some shit losing record journeyman where Dave and Grant say "He fights anybody, anytime, and people think that journeymen arent great but thats really not the case...". Yes, yes it is. If they were half good then they'd be making enough money to support themselves and not have to fight every two days.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Those are all very good points and I agree kickboxing and MMA shouldn't be in a promotion with MMA in its title. Another thing I think they need to get rid of is the British champs. I see no point in having a lower rate title.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Those are all very good points and I agree kickboxing and MMA shouldn't be in a promotion with MMA in its title. Another thing I think they need to get rid of is the British champs. I see no point in having a lower rate title.


That is two different promotions, UCMMA has the kickboxing. BAMMA has the British champs. I understand why they put the British champs there, in order to build stars without putting them against the top of the division where they will be crushed but they put Marshman against Watson anyway, they may as well have just waited for Watson to go. But yeah it is pointless but it draws the casual fan I believe just saying it's a title fight. 

I don't get the hating on this card though, for a British card it is stacked, BAMMA are the only promotion who put on quality fights top to toe, unlike the likes of UCMMA who sometimes put on like 1-7 fighters on the undercard, not hating UC but that's just the truth. Too many UK promotions not enough quality fighters. 

Richie Downes, Spencer Hewitt, Anth Taylor, Max Nunes, Warren Kee are all potential champs.

Tom Breese is potential UFC material.

For £25 that is a bargain compared to shitty sub-par UFC cards and it is free on C5 at a normal-ish time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

My bad on the mix up. However, though the British champ idea may sound good I still think it isn't marketable. That'd be like the US champ in Strikeforce.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapstick said:


> That is two different promotions, UCMMA has the kickboxing. BAMMA has the British champs. I understand why they put the British champs there, in order to build stars without putting them against the top of the division where they will be crushed but they put Marshman against Watson anyway, they may as well have just waited for Watson to go. But yeah it is pointless but it draws the casual fan I believe just saying it's a title fight.
> 
> I don't get the hating on this card though, for a British card it is stacked, BAMMA are the only promotion who put on quality fights top to toe, unlike the likes of UCMMA who sometimes put on like 1-7 fighters on the undercard, not hating UC but that's just the truth. Too many UK promotions not enough quality fighters.
> 
> ...


Yeah to me the British champs arent needed. They should keep everything clear cut like the UFC, because thats what the main appeal is. You have your champions at the weight classes, and no shit titles like in boxing confusing everything by floating around.

I think BAMMA does a good job of putting these cards on though. I've usually heard of the fighters, even though I have no scooby why, so they have a good job done in promoting. I hate that its on C5 cause thats in "Other Channels" here, which means I have to watch them live and cant record them like I'm doing with UCMMA (or Cage Warriors on Sky lol) later in the week.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I still see this as the equivalent to Strikeforce's US titles a few years back. I'm glad they did away with those because the only middleweight champ is a nobody and Josh Thomson basically unified it with his World title. If you are going to create a different title make it a specific division so that people know its the British division.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Got pissed and never watched it lmao.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Out-wrestled by Professor X....now that is fukin embarrassing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is that embarrassing?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> How is that embarrassing?


How is it not?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nevermind then.


----------

